# Signature Hardware shower neck



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

A tip to anyone that will have to deal with this brand ... if it is the standard typical shower neck and head, tell/sell your customer different necks. 

The factory ones suck balls. They are straight cut threads, the threads are barely 1/2" long. Won't tighten up until you reach the end of the threads, which won't have the head pointed down.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Trimming a renovation out now that has all that sig hardware crap!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Just be ready to toss the shower necks in the trash.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

They are straight necks, but I'll be sure to see that they aren't leaking! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rain heads, but the odd sinks they picked with towel bars are a pia so far lol


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

CTs2p2 said:


> Rain heads, but the odd sinks they picked with towel bars are a pia so far lol


I am intrigued by the odd sinks, any pics?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I think I installed 4 T/S faucets that were Signature Hardware. High end stuff, right? Seemed like good faucets but I don't recall issues with the shower arm


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

chonkie said:


> I am intrigued by the odd sinks, any pics?


Hey chonk! Yeah I've got pics to share, but they are on my phone and for some reason my phone logs me out of the zone every once and a while and It takes me a bit to figure out or remember my user name and password
My iPad keeps me logged in

I gotta figure out my log in or just transfer pics, been super busy trying to finish this place I'm at up before New Years holiday lol


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 71570


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Looks good CT.

Are those wall hung Geberit wc's? What did you think of them? Did you add any extra support in the wall aside from the carrier?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

They are Toto's I'm not sure the model number.. 
All the fixtures were supplied by the customer

I think I have rough in pics of the carrier, the carpenters framed for it but I did add screws to the studs


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Oh ok. Here's a geberit I set awhile back. Another plumber roughed it in. My boss asked me what I thought because we're doing a hotel with them.

I thought they would be ok for personal use but a little iffy for the public. Kinda flimsy. Felt like it would need a kickstand.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks good CT. That is an odd little rectangle lav in the last pic. Kind of an odd location too.

Cast iron or fiberglass or acrylic tub?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cast iron, lucky for me I only had to move it once it was on the 2nd flr 

Heavy for sure

The little sink is a duravit. The master bath has that room with the toilet and little sink so that when closing certain doors that room is also the only powder room on the 2nd floor (if that makes sense)


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

This pic may give better perspective on the layout of that powder/master bathroom 

I'm standing in the master with the leg tub behind me. The door to the left is the master bed and if you went in towards that little sink there is a door to the right that leads to the main hallway at the top of the stairs


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Makes sense. Gotta love big cast iron tubs, hopefully they bulked up the floor for all that weight, especially with h2o and a human in it.

And since we like to bust balls, the only thing I can point out is the blue stuff you can see on the drain bodies/tailpiece connection on some of the lavs.

Looks like the sparkies are lagging behind.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

The blue monster does stand out big time in the pic haha I didn't notice it too bad while there, but the tailpieces didn't thread in very smoothly.. That being said  I'll def be cutting the excess off next time we are there thnx for pointing it out. The house is still working off a temporary kitchen so I'll be back soon enough

This is the only rough I pic of the carrier I could find.. 











I suggested the floor get beefed up, esp since the floor joists run with the tub.. 

Doubtful it happened, they never got blocking in for me for the sinks. The little sink would not hang off the factory supplied anchors. I had them pull the recessed medicine cabinet and cut the plate out so we could slide blocks in and pl them to the Sheetrock 

The other sinks came with anchors that worked perfectly but they just had to hold the carriers tight to the wall not really hold the weight of the sink.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> The blue monster does stand out big time in the pic haha I didn't notice it too bad while there, but the tailpieces didn't thread in very smoothly.. That being said  I'll def be cutting the excess off next time we are there thnx for pointing it out. The house is still working off a temporary kitchen so I'll be back soon enough
> 
> This is the only rough I pic of the carrier I could find..
> 
> ...



You should always add your own blocking for sinks, even if you don't know for sure if it's a pedestal/wall mount. If it's obviously a vanity then no need to bother, but when In doubt, add the wood.


----------

